# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shkatërrrohet afresku i Onufrit

## Qyfyre

Eshtë shkatërruar afresku i Onufrit. Afresket ishin dëmtuar për tu grabitur ne datën 29 dhjetor dhe përsëri ne datën 5 janar.

----------


## Qyfyre



----------


## Alpha_Virginis

Kjo pune mban ere anadoll, mua keshtu me duket. Kjo nuk eshte vjedhje, por ligesi.
Jo pa qellim jane shkaterruar vetem fytyrat e pikturave, se keshtu duan disa, te cileve u ka ngelur ora ne mesjete dhe i tmerron fakti qe shqiperia ka rrenje te krishtera.  
Sa keq me vjen per keto kryevepra!

----------


## Diella1

Kurse une mendoj qe eshte bere nga ata qe ia dine mire vleren dhe rendesine, dhe e ka marre rrugen andej nga mund te shitet.....

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Mekat o njerezit e  Perendiut, nuk e di nese ka vlere pendimi ne kete rast. Pune te djallit. Ndihmona o Zot te ruajme historine tone!
Amin!

http://www.gazetatema.net/web/2013/0...koma-minister/

----------


## peshkatari2011

Kjo ka te beje me demtimin e identitetit tone ''KOMBETAR'' :djall sarkastik: , veper e njerezve barbare qe shesin c,do gje per para dhe shpirtin bile :i merzitur:

----------


## the admiral

krim te shkaterrohen veprat e artit. aq me teper qe behet fjale per vepra te viteve 1500. krim i vertete...

----------


## the admiral

> Kjo pune mban ere anadoll, mua keshtu me duket. Kjo nuk eshte vjedhje, por ligesi.
> Jo pa qellim jane shkaterruar vetem fytyrat e pikturave, se keshtu duan disa, te cileve u ka ngelur ora ne mesjete dhe i tmerron fakti qe *shqiperia ka rrenje te krishtera.* 
> Sa keq me vjen per keto kryevepra!


ku e ke mesuar historine ti??? ne supermerkato? me cfare llogarishe shqiperia na paska rrenje te krishtera, kur rrenjet e shqiperise jane me te hershme si vete krishterimi? bah. marrezira.

----------


## Ziti

keto piktura edhe pse nuk jane kushedi te bukura prape duhet te ruhen ne muzeun kombetar jo te lihen ne kishe ne maje te malit ne kalane e beratit.

----------


## Kermilli

Keto vepra jane punuar ne fije kashte, gje e cila e ben te pa mundur vjedhjen e tyre sepse ato therrmohen menjehere, pra nuk mund ta marresh sic merr suvane e thjeshte 
Ai ose ATA qe kane bere kete gjest ose jane fare IDIOTE sepse nuk kane patur asnje dijeni per punimin e ketyre veprave ose jane* LEGENA-MASKARENJ QE DUHEN VARUR NE CENGEL DERI SA TJU DALE SHPIRTI* pai e kane bere kastile kete gje ne* DEM TE KULTURES TONE KOMBETARE* pai ato jane pjese e kultures kombetare tone, duke menduar se i kane bere dem Kishes ose KRISHTERIMIT ne pergjithesi.
Personalisht besoj se jane varianti 2, DHE DUHET TE VAREN NE CENGEL

----------


## ilia spiro

Para 8 vjetesh ne kete menyre u demtuan ikonat afreske ne Kishat e Voskopojes,...eshte e qarte qe nuk kemi te bejme me vjedhje.., as ndonje veper te mirefillte ne dem te trashegimise kulturore,...por shkaterrim te qellimshem ikonash dhe urrejtje ndaj orthodhoksise..., kuptohet se ankaraja eshte zemra e ketyre puneve, ndersa tek ne dihet se kush jane zedhenesit dhe sherbetoret e saj,...., nuk e kuptoj mosveprimin e shtetit sepse ne kete rast kemi qartesisht nxitje te urrejtjes religjoze,..ka nen ne kodin penal per kete gje...

----------


## Edvin83

A thua e kanë bërë për vjedhje apo e ka bërë ndonjë mjekrrosh i palës tjetër? Nëse kapen autorët, duhen dënuar me punë të rënduar deri në vdekje. Të bëhen shembull se si do të jetë fundi i atyre që na shkatërrojnë trashëgiminë tonë. Shpresoj të ketë foto të detajuara të afreskeve, që të restaurohen në njëfarë mënyrë se është tmerr të lihen ashtu pa koka afresket. Thonë se nuk kanë roje për kishat. Po 5000 lekë për kamera nuk kanë? Sot nuk ka nevojë për një duzinë me roje që nuk kapin asgjë, thjesht ve 2 kamera dhe u zgjidh puna. Sa paguan në një muaj një roje, ke kamera me vite të tëra! Kështu është kur drejtojnë idiotë që i shpenzojnë lektë në torta e kurva.

----------


## BLEDI_SH

turp,turp,turp,denim te vertete per keta kriminele,por nuk me ben cudi,gjate gjithe ketyre viteve nuk lane gje pa shkaterruar duke filluar nga kultura,uzina,fabrika etj

----------


## BLEDI_SH

Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve sqaroi dje ngjarjen e rëndë që ka ndodhur ditët e fundit të 2012-s në Kishën e Shën e Premtes në Valsh të Elbasanit ku janë shkatërruar në mënyrë të përbindshme afreske të Onufrit. Ministria nëpërmjet drejtorit të saj të Trashëgimisë Olsi Lafe e ka ndjerë për detyrë një sqarim për opinionin publik vetëm sepse media ka publikuar ngjarjen e rëndë dhe ka bërë përgjegjëse ministrinë me gjithë heshtjen e saj. Lafe ka paraqitur një kronologji të ngjarjes dhe qëndrimin e ministrisë, e cila e ka mësuar aktin e dhunës më 2 Janar 2013, kur e ka njoftuar Kisha Ortodokse. Dhunimi i kishës ka ndodhur duke u gdhirë 31 dhjetori. Kemi të bëjmë me një Monument Kulture të Kategorisë së Parë prej vitit 1963. Muret e kishës janë pikturuar nga Onufri në vitin 1554 dhe pasqyrojnë skena të ndryshme biblike. Drejtori i Trashëgimisë Lafe ka sqaruar se me të marrë lajmin, një ekip i ministrisë mbërriti në Valsh dhe mori kontakt me përfaqësuesin e Kishës Ortodokse të zonës së Komunës së Gjinarit dhe me Policinë e Rrethit Elbasan. Policia kishte mbërritur në vendngjarje një ditë përpara dhe duke parë gjurmë të dukshme të shkatërrimit me qëllim grabitjen, ka kryer veprimet përkatëse për të nisur hetimin e ngjarjes. “Dosja i ka kaluar tanimë Prokurorisë”, thotë Olsi Lafe, i cili dilte dje para medias me përgjegjësinë e një drejtori, eprorit të të cilit, ministrit Aldo Bumçi, elementë të shoqërisë civile i kanë kërkuar dorëheqjen për këtë ngjarje të rëndë. “Në këtë moment, në zbatim të V.K.M nr.917, datë 28.12.2011, Për miratimin e planveprimit kombëtar “Për parandalimin dhe luftën kundër trafikimit të veprave të artit të kulturës” në bashkëpunim të plotë me të gjitha organet që kanë kompetenca të ndara brenda rrethit Elbasan, ngritëm një tryezë teknike të posaçme për monitorimin e ngjarjes. Kjo tryezë e kryesuar nga Prefekti i Qarkut Elbasan ka në përbërje të saj, ekspertë policie, të Shërbimit Informativ Kombëtar, Ekspertë Monumentesh.” 

Shkrimin e plotë sot në gazetën Shekulli

----------


## Edvin83

Lafja na thotë llafe! Ore çfarë do të bëjnë për ta restauruar? Për ta ruajtur më tej? Apo këta janë varrmihësit? Ministri i Kulturës duhet të japë dorëheqje!

----------


## the admiral

> A thua e kanë bërë për vjedhje apo e ka bërë ndonjë mjekrrosh i palës tjetër? Nëse kapen autorët, duhen dënuar me punë të rënduar deri në vdekje. Të bëhen shembull se si do të jetë fundi i atyre që na shkatërrojnë trashëgiminë tonë. Shpresoj të ketë foto të detajuara të afreskeve, që të restaurohen në njëfarë mënyrë se është tmerr të lihen ashtu pa koka afresket. Thonë se nuk kanë roje për kishat. Po 5000 lekë për kamera nuk kanë? Sot nuk ka nevojë për një duzinë me roje që nuk kapin asgjë, thjesht ve 2 kamera dhe u zgjidh puna. Sa paguan në një muaj një roje, ke kamera me vite të tëra! Kështu është kur drejtojnë idiotë që i shpenzojnë lektë në torta e kurva.


mendoj se nuk ka qene vjedhje por shkaterrim nga ca njerez idiote qe i meritojne ca vite te mira burg, po hajde gjeji tani... njelloj si ato qe kane shkaterruar statujet e budes ne afganistan. njerez me mendime te tilla do e kene bere.
kamera? nuk zgjidh gje me kamera o edvin. futen 2 vete me kapuc ne oren 2 te nates. cfare ben kanera ketu?

----------


## Edvin83

Mund të jetë dhe vepër e grekëve. Me këtë rast zgjidhin dy punë: shkatërrojnë trashëgiminë tonë kulturore, që përkthehet në më pak turizëm, dhe nga ana tjetër fusin në grindje e kacafytje mjekrroshat e dy feve që mbajnë mjekrra. 
Në rregull, kamera ndoshta nuk zgjidh punë, por me sa pashë nga fotot, ajo kishë ishte lënë si rrënojë, dhe po bine nga brenda. Në mos e shkatërrofshin vandalët, atë do të shkatërrojë mosha, nëse dikush nuk e restauron. Si nuk e kuptojnë këta kokëqypat e ministrive, dhe këta mjekrroshat, se ato rrënoja, me pak restaurim, mund të sjellin të ardhura të vazhdueshme për ta e familjet e tyre?

----------


## HEN-RI

> ku e ke mesuar historine ti??? ne supermerkato? me cfare llogarishe shqiperia na paska rrenje te krishtera, kur rrenjet e shqiperise jane me te hershme si vete krishterimi? bah. marrezira.


i forte admirali...bravo

----------


## liana76

Sa keq ne per te saten here i heqim te drejten vehtes te jemi pjese e kultures nderkombtare!

----------


## Ziti

ne vitin 1994 ne portin e durresit u arrestua nje shkrimtar francez (Cize Zyke, me origjine nga shqiperia)qe kishte blere ikona ne shqiperi. atehere i bene presion berishes qe ta lironte agjentin francez nga burgu. ky shkrimtari do kete qene ne te njejtin rrjet me shitsin e ikonave edvin rama.

----------

